# Maisey 2nd place at the Derby at 2016 National



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations! You guys should do trials, I'm sure Maisey had lots of fun.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I ran Maisey in our first ever derby at the National and came away with second place!! We received so many compliments from the judges and they told me I had to go on doing field trials because they saw so much talent in Maisey and me as a handler! They loved the communication we had at the line. Those compliments are maybe worth even more than the ribbon. I am so proud of my girl and jeez, what a moment. I was so unsure about this, but decided to do it because Shelby pushed me to. This was just incredible!


That is AWESOME! I hope that you continue to trial Maisey. And keep us posted.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WOOHOO! 
Congratulations Vivian and Maise.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, I just found out that I received two GRCA trophies at the awards banquet!! One for highest placing golden in the derby handled by an amateur at a Specialty, and one for being the owner and handler of the highest placing golden at a Specialty Derby. Couldn't have done it without Maisey


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm beyond thrilled I knew you guys would place. I knew it. I'm so glad you had fun and I'm so happy for all these great memories you have with your dog. It's a rush like nothing I've ever felt before and I'm glad you have experienced it too. Maisey is incredibly talented and you are too. It takes balls of steel to get up there in front of everyone and do this right. You guys impress me!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Wow, I just found out that I received two GRCA trophies at the awards banquet!! One for highest placing golden in the derby handled by an amateur at a Specialty, and one for being the owner and handler of the highest placing golden at a Specialty Derby. Couldn't have done it without Maisey


Congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome!! Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's so great! Way to go!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Fun with dogs, doing what they were designed to do? Win win! Congrats!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

*you're hooked now!!!*


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Huge congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am for you  You realize we need photos or video or something, right?!?!?!?!?!
Major congratulations


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! That is awesome news. Congratulations.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Amazing job--congrats to the two of you!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you all.  I'll post official pictures when I get them. There's a really nice one of Maisey with her two GRCA trophies. There will be two going in GR News (I had no idea I had to take photos with the trophies for the magazine so my hair was in a ponytail and I look bald). I also recently realized that I was the only amateur handler whose dog received a placement! She was steady through two no-birds and two live flyers. Very happy.























This live flyer was almost half her size.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh, did you say 2 NO BIRDS?? That's horrible! Wow for Maisey to hold it together through all that and come in 2nd place, good for you and Maisey. The scariest thing is having a dog off leash, by your side, and you get a NO BIRD! You just don't know what the heck the dog will do. Will they sit, will the run, and what will they do the next time they go to line? Then to get 2 NO BIRDS. Good for you for holding it together and not letting that get to you. Congratulations!!


I really hope you continue in the derby world. There are quite a few you'll be able to enter her in before she turns 2 in your area. I hope you'll consider it. 


Hey I just saw her grandsire is Push. He's one of my favorite dogs.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, one was a really bad shot than landed directly behind the gunners and one was just a bad throw lol. and to get one in the fourth series was especially annoying. She did hunt where the no bird fell in the last series (the bad throw was the memory bird) and I think I think that hurt us. Oh well. It is what it is. Since I had to go up to the line 6 times, I learned that what really helped her calm down was heeling a few steps and telling her to sit. I repeated that the whole way to the last holding blind. She dragged me to the blind the first two times but was much easier to deal with when I figured her out. I also think she was much more solid and steady at the line.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! You must be thrilled.


----------

